# Autopista AP-1 Spain. Is it open?



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello All,
Does anyone know if the new section of the Spanish Autopista, AP-1, is open between Vitoria-Gasteiz and Eibar which goes through the Basque mountains?
I came home that way in April 08, but the diversions gave me and my Tom Tom a few probs!

Thanks.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

I must be the only one who goes that way?
Is there a way of getting information about spanish roads etc., similar to the French www.autoroutes.fr/en

Thanks,


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*AP 1*

If you understand Spanish:
http://es.engadget.com/2008/08/01/espana-los-gps-conducen-por-error-todo-el-trafico-proveniente-d/


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*AP 1*

And Googles translation!!:

http://translate.google.com/transla...microsoft:*:IE-Address&rlz=1I7ADBF&as_qdr=all


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the links, boringfrog.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi got caught by that ourselves on Feb. steaming down the M/way thinking this is great, brand new and hardly any traffic, only to come to a grinding halt at Mondragon. Then have to follow a cement lorry over the mountains to Vitoria.

My best guess at the time was late this year, or early next, before its finished.

Olley


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks olley,
We were heading to Zarautz from Salamanca in April, this year, when we got caught up in diversions around Vitoria. Eventually, we headed towards Pamplona and up the A15 in very heavy snow!
Thanks for the info.
sennen523.


----------

